# Da-words before dass



## John L

I am having trouble with the translation of sentences like the following because the da-words don't seem necessary:

Ihr wartet darauf, dass er morgen kommt.

Wir haben ihr dafuer, dass das Restaurant offen ist, gedanken.

The first sentence seems to translate as "You are waiting *on it *for him to come tomorrow"  Darauf makes the sentence very awkward in a direct translation.
The second sentence seems to translate as "We thanked her *for it *for opening the restaurant."  In this case, dafuer seems unnecessary.

Are these da-words optional or are they necessary?  And if they are necessary, is there a way for me to know when to insert them?


----------



## lagartija68

John L said:


> We thanked her *for it *for opening the restauran


We thanked her for the fact that the restaurant is open.
The restaurant is open. We thanked her for that.


John L said:


> Ihr wartet darauf, dass er morgen kommt.


You are waiting for his arrival tomorrow. 
He's coming tomorrow. That's what you are waiting for.


----------



## Gernot Back

John L said:


> Ihr wartet darauf, dass er morgen kommt.
> Wir haben ihr dafue*ü*r *gedankt*, dass das Restaurant offen ist, gedanken.
> (...)
> Are these da-words optional or are they necessary?  And if they are necessary, is there a way for me to know when to insert them?


 Whether these correlate prepositional pronouns (pronominal adverbs) are mandatory or optional depends on the verb in the main clause. You have to learn it.
LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 3.6.3.3


----------



## διαφορετικός

Gernot Back said:


> Whether these correlate prepositional pronouns (pronominal adverbs) are mandatory or optional depends on the verb in the main clause


Is there any dictionary which contains this information for the relevant verbs?


----------



## Gernot Back

διαφορετικός said:


> Is there any dictionary which contains this information for the relevant verbs?


 I can't think of any, but I agree that they should include it.


----------



## John L

lagartija68 said:


> We thanked her for the fact that the restaurant is open.
> The restaurant is open. We thanked her for that.
> 
> You are waiting for his arrival tomorrow.
> He's coming tomorrow. That's what you are waiting for.


Thank you.


----------



## lagartija68

_Grundgrammatik Deutsch _von Jürgen Kars und Ulrich Häussermann


----------



## John L

lagartija68 said:


> View attachment 48035View attachment 48036
> 
> _Grundgrammatik Deutsch _von Jürgen Kars und Ulrich Häussermann


Vielen Dank!


----------



## John L

Gernot Back said:


> Whether these correlate prepositional pronouns (pronominal adverbs) are mandatory or optional depends on the verb in the main clause. You have to learn it.
> LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 3.6.3.3





Gernot Back said:


> Whether these correlate prepositional pronouns (pronominal adverbs) are mandatory or optional depends on the verb in the main clause. You have to learn it.
> LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 3.6.3.3



Gernot,

Thank you for the good reference.  For the examples I provided, can I delete the da-words (prepositional pronouns) so they read as follows?

Ihr wartet, dass er morgen kommt.
Wir haben ihr gedankt, dass das Restaurant offen ist.

John


----------



## Demiurg

John L said:


> For the examples I provided, can I delete the da-words (prepositional pronouns) so they read as follows?
> 
> Ihr wartet, dass er morgen kommt.
> Wir haben ihr gedankt, dass das Restaurant offen ist.


They sound better (= idiomatic)  with the "da-words". I wouldn't omit them.
You can view them as syntactic hints that a subordinate ("dass") clause will follow.  They make a sentence easier to read and understand.


----------



## John L

Thank you.  Your answer is very helpful.


----------



## anahiseri

Mein Versuch, es zu erklären.
Ihr wartet  *auf*  Ihn.   Ihr wartet  ihn.        Ihr wartet *darauf*, dass er kommt.
Ich denke *an *das Kind.  ich denke das Kind.   Ich denke *daran*, dass das Kind alleine ist.

Ich glaube es.               Ich glaube, dass er schläft.
Er versteht es.            Er versteht, dass man hier kein da-Wort braucht.
*Woran* erkennt man es?    Man erkennt es *daran*, dass das Verb keine Präposition  braucht. Also, man erkennt es *an* der Struktur des einfachen Satzes:  Subjekt, Verb, Objekt.
Hope this helps, John. L.

(transitiv  oder intransitiv)  hm.. (?)


----------



## John L

Das ist eine gute Formel.  Vielen Dank!


----------



## JörnL

διαφορετικός said:


> Is there any dictionary which contains this information for the relevant verbs?


Maybe this pdf can also be of help : archiv.ub.uni-marburg.de/diss/z2017/0056/pdf/dyy.pdf


----------



## διαφορετικός

JörnL said:


> Maybe this pdf can also be of help


It is interesting, but seems to deal with "es" (without preposition) mainly. I won't read all the 236 pages - so far, I discovered practical advice only for "es".


----------



## JörnL

Es ist ein interessantes Thema, wozu es bis dato wenig Literatur zu geben scheint. Ich möchte hier mal laut nachdenken, vielleicht kommen wir gemeinsam weiter. Es geht mir an erster Stelle darum, zu entdecken *wann das Präpositionalkorrelat obligatorisch ist*. Ich mache aber umkreisende Bewegungen.

Neben "Korrelat" hat es auch mit "*Ergänzungssätzen mit dass, und mit oder ohne präpositionaler Ergänzung*" zu tun. Dabei hängt es klar vom Verb ab. Es gibt diesbezüglich wohl drei Gruppen von Verben:
*[dass] *Verben die einen dass-Ergänzungssatz haben können (z.B. Ich sah, dass er gestresst war.)​*[dar... dass]* Verben die dass-Erg.satz plus Präpositionalergänzung haben können (z.B Er findet sich noch damit ab, dass das nicht geht. )​*[(dar...) dass]* Verben die beide möglichkeiten haben (z.B. Er erzählte (darüber), dass er in Urlaub gewesen war.)​
Neben dass-Sätzen sind dann jedenfalls auch noch zu beachten:  
Nebensätze mit Interrogativkonjunktionen wie z.B. "Es geht darum, wie/wann ... das zu verstehen ist." 
Nebensätze ohne Konjunktion, z.B. "Ich hoffe (darauf,) ihn noch zu treffen."
_*Ich vermute aber, dass dabei auch immer (??!) ein dass-Nebensatz stehen könnte.*_


----------



## Şafak

JörnL said:


> Es geht mir an erster Stelle darum, zu entdecken *wann das Präpositionalkorrelat obligatorisch ist*. Ich mache aber umkreisende Bewegungen.



Soweit ich weiß, gibt es einfach eine Liste der Verben, die Präpositionalergänzung brauchen. Aus diesem Grund, meiner Meinung nach, ist das Präpositionalkorrelat nur dann obligatorisch, wenn ein solches Verb verwendet wird.
Ganz ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich, dass du das Rad neu erfinden möchtest. Normalerweise, behandeln Deutsch*-*Grammatikbücher ausführlich dieses Thema: im Großen und Ganzen geht es um dieselben Gruppen von Verben, die du selbst erwähnt hast.


----------



## JörnL

Ich habe bisher eine solche Liste nicht finden können und würde mich sehr über einen Link freuen. Listen mit Präpositionalergänzungen kenne ich, aber nicht mit den obligatorischen.


----------



## ManniSmith

Es gibt relativ umfangreiche Listen im Netz.
zwei Beispiele:
https://mein-deutschbuch.de/files/listen/praepositionalerg.pdf
https://de.pons.com/daten/pdf/Praxis-Grammatik/01_Verben_mit_Praepositionen.pdf


----------



## JörnL

Und wie bringen die uns weiter in der Frage, welche davon obligatorische Korrelate bilden?


----------



## Şafak

JörnL said:


> Und wie bringen die uns weiter in der Frage, welche davon obligatorische Korrelate bilden?


Ich habe nachgeschaut, was meine Bücher davon zu sagen haben. Sie geben nur eine umfangreiche Liste von Verben und stellen fest, *einige *von den Verben stets eine Präposition brauchten 

D.h., JörnL, sobald du eine solche Liste geschrieben hast, kannst du dadurch berühmt werden.


----------



## anahiseri

I think that any (good) German- German dictionary must give this information, either jjust the preposition or an example sentence. I have checked a few Verbs in my "Wahrig" and all of them mention this. You have to go through quite a lot of text, though-


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JörnL said:


> Nebensätze ohne Konjunktion, z.B. "Ich hoffe (darauf,) ihn noch zu treffen."
> _*Ich vermute aber, dass dabei auch immer (??!) ein dass-Nebensatz stehen könnte.*_


Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei solchen Sätzen immer geht, ich vermute es aber (auch).
Ich hoffe, dass ich ihn noch treffe(n werde).



JörnL said:


> Nebensätze mit Interrogativkonjunktionen wie z.B. "Es geht darum, wie/wann ... das zu verstehen ist."


Bezieht sich die Frage auch auf solche Sätze? In diesem Fall wüsste ich nicht, wie man den Satz so umformen könnte, dass man einen dass-Nebensatz hat, ohne dass sich der Sinn ändert.


----------



## JörnL

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei solchen Sätzen immer geht, ich vermute es aber (auch).
> Ich hoffe, dass ich ihn noch treffe(n werde).
> 
> 
> Bezieht sich die Frage auch auf solche Sätze? In diesem Fall wüsste ich nicht, wie man den Satz so umformen könnte, dass man einen dass-Nebensatz hat, ohne dass sich der Sinn ändert.


Ich hoffe darauf, ihn noch zu treffen. Ich hoffe, ihn noch zu treffen [also hier nicht obligatorisch !] , ich hoffe, dass ich ihn noch treffe.
??Ich hoffe darauf, dass ich ihn noch treffe


----------



## JörnL

anahiseri said:


> I think that any (good) German- German dictionary must give this information, either jjust the preposition or an example sentence. I have checked a few Verbs in my "Wahrig" and all of them mention this. You have to go through quite a lot of text, though-


Tja, das tun sie eben nicht, soviel ich weiß. Wahrig gibt die zu den Verben passenden Präpositionen; das heißt aber erstens nicht immer dass sie auch Korrelate bilden und zweitens schon mal gar nicht das diese eventuellen Korrelate auch noch obligatorisch sind. 
Wer ein Wörterbuch weiß, das dies wohl enthält, dem wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## JörnL

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Ich habe nachgeschaut, was meine Bücher davon zu sagen haben. Sie geben nur eine umfangreiche Liste von Verben und stellen fest, *einige *von den Verben stets eine Präposition brauchten
> 
> D.h., JörnL, sobald du eine solche Liste geschrieben hast, kannst du dadurch berühmt werden.


Fürchte auch...
Und ich befürchte darüber hinaus, dass das keinen allgemeineren Regeln unterliegt, sondern einfach dem Sprachgebrauch jedes Verbs entnommen werden müsste.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JörnL said:


> ??Ich hoffe darauf, dass ich ihn noch treffe


Ja, auch das geht.


----------



## διαφορετικός

anahiseri said:


> I have checked a few Verbs in my "Wahrig" and all of them mention this.


Can you please quote an example?


----------



## anahiseri

warten: *auf* jdn. oder etwas warten  (bold in the dictionary)
danken: jdm *für* etwas danken  (bold in the dictionary)
abhängen: von jmdm oder etwas abhängen
sich ärgern: ich habe mich sehr über dich, darüber geärgert


----------



## anahiseri

JörnL said:


> Tja, das tun sie eben nicht, soviel ich weiß. Wahrig gibt die zu den Verben passenden Präpositionen; das heißt aber erstens nicht immer dass sie auch Korrelate bilden und zweitens schon mal gar nicht das diese eventuellen Korrelate auch noch obligatorisch sind.
> Wer ein Wörterbuch weiß, das dies wohl enthält, dem wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Bist  Du sicher?  Kannst Du ein Beispiel nennen?


----------



## anahiseri

JörnL said:


> Ich hoffe darauf, ihn noch zu treffen. Ich hoffe, ihn noch zu treffen [also hier nicht obligatorisch !] , ich hoffe, dass ich ihn noch treffe.
> ??Ich hoffe darauf, dass ich ihn noch treffe


Nicht obligatorisch, weil hoffen keine Präposition nach sich zieht.


----------



## διαφορετικός

anahiseri said:


> Nicht obligatorisch, weil hoffen keine Präposition nach sich zieht.


Hier geht es aber um etwas anderes: Das "Korrelat" ist das Wort, welches im Hauptsatz den Nebensatz vertritt, z.B. in "Ich hoffe *es*, dass ...". Bei "hoffen" ist "es" nicht obligatorisch (und sogar ungewöhnlich), da man normalerweise sagt "Ich hoffe es, dass ...".


----------

